# steelhead scents?



## sampler69187 (Dec 29, 2007)

just wondering if any one knows if there is a scent that the steelhead like?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

grapes.























Really though, there are plenty of dif scents, for different times, its a broad question.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use the yum shad scent...gives me confidence..did'nt have any with me today and my confidence was non-existent


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am a fly guy and we don't use scent.... we just fool the dumb things with fur and yarn...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Mustad makes a pheromone based scent that is supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I have heard and never used but i have heard they love the smell of wd-40


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to carry egg sacks that I would add a few drops of anise oil to, sometimes it would be more effective than sacks without the oil, sometimes the unscented would work better. A little anise oil goes a long way.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Pink Smelly Jelly. just google on those words, you'll find it all over the internet.


----------

